# AVC & Max pension allowed by revenue



## Macker (14 May 2004)

*AVC & Max pension allowed by revenue*

My company provides a pretty good persion scheme. However, I may want to retire earlier than the permitted age of 65. Can I make AVC contributions.

In addition, where can I get details of the maximum  allowed by revenue in order to compare with the pension provided by my company.

Is there a calculator anywhere where I can work out what AVCs I need to make in order to max my pension.


----------



## Guest (14 May 2004)

*AVC & Max pension allowed by revenue*

Does the Pensions Board website have any information of use to you?

www.pensionsboard.ie


----------

